# Adora-Bull!



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

China, Duckie, and the kiddos.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

I love the pics... if i squint. I'm still getting the black screen when I click on a picture  I wish I could see bigger versions :smile:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh hey that's been happening to me with all the thumbnail pics too! Phew, glad I'm not the only one! I thought something was wrong with my computer.


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

For some reason the thumbnails show a black screen when clicked on until a day or two later after being submitted. Try again then and hopefully it'll work! Because it does the same thing to me the first few times I try it.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Oh hey that's been happening to me with all the thumbnail pics too! Phew, glad I'm not the only one! I thought something was wrong with my computer.


Same here... I was already getting frustrated with my computer because IE kept locking up, so I figured it was just another problem it was having until I got to work and am having the same problem.

I'll try rockymtsweetie's suggestion. Hopefully it'll work :smile:


----------



## Rexandbaby (Aug 4, 2008)

Again, the black screen!


----------

